# Where are the vehicle requirements for UberEats?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Can you drive any old hooptie and do ratings work the same way as they do for regular Uber?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

All you need is a bicycle. Actually, a pair of sandals would probably be OK.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Ratings for UberEATS are based on percentages and thumbs up/down, not the star system. 
As far as vehicle requirements go, they're more liberal than the requirements for UberX. Typically they'll allow vehicles that are 5 years older than the oldest vehicles allowed on UberX, and 2-doors are fine. 
That being said.. Dedicated delivery services often only require that your car be insured + legal to drive in your locality. EATS is actually unusually strict for delivery services (at least in my area). 
If you have any trouble signing up for EATS, try Grubhub, Postmates, or DoorDash.


----------

